# Dust collector stop/go remote switch



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I need every bit of help I can get to keep me off my feet so a remote control on/off button for the dusty would be great. Can anyone tell me where I will find a wiring diagram & parts list for such a contraption.Thanks in advance, James jj777746


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

get a ready made unit and several transmitters...

https://circuitdigest.com/electronic-circuits/remote-controlled-light-switch
https://www.gearbest.com/smart-home/pp_211636.html
Remote Wireless Control Outlet 2 Pack 2 Outlet Remote - BH9936-2 | Gatecom USA


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@jj77746 - James, not sure what your requirements are, but I've got a 1HP Delta dust collector - runs on 110 (here in Canada). I picked up this set of 3 indoor wireless remote plugs. Came with a remote with three on/off buttons. I plugged one into an outlet and plugged the DC into it. Use the remote to turn the DC on and off from anywhere in the room. I used another one for my overhead dust cleaner. Used the third one for my shop vac. Cost was $20 US and picked it up at Harbor Freight - I know, I know!!! but they work great.

Here's the link.
https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...ed+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=remote+control+plug

Here's a picture from their website - not a great picture, sorry


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> @jj77746 - James, not sure what your requirements are, but I've got a 1HP Delta dust collector - runs on 110 (here in Canada). I picked up this set of 3 indoor wireless remote plugs. Came with a remote with three on/off buttons. I plugged one into an outlet and plugged the DC into it. Use the remote to turn the DC on and off from anywhere in the room. I used another one for my overhead dust cleaner. Used the third one for my shop vac. Cost was $20 US and picked it up at Harbor Freight - I know, I know!!! but they work great.
> 
> Here's the link.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...ed+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=remote+control+plug
> ...


Much obliged Vince,thank you for the quick advice.I know very little about such electrical things but have learned so much since joining the fantastic Router Forum. James


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like a workable fix. The HF DC is 15 amps, this remote is rated 15 amps. My circuits are all on 20 amp breakers. Should work fine. I think I'll get one of these for the shop and for the garage DC units. $20, what's to lose?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been using the Shop Fox system for the past 10+ years, 1 on my DC and 1 on Shop Vac without any issues other than changing batteries. 

https://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwo...ust-collection/dust-collector-remote-controls


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> get a ready made unit and several transmitters...
> 
> https://circuitdigest.com/electronic-circuits/remote-controlled-light-switch
> https://www.gearbest.com/smart-home/pp_211636.html
> Remote Wireless Control Outlet 2 Pack 2 Outlet Remote - BH9936-2 | Gatecom USA


Thank you Stick,This is gonna be so helpful for me My pain management doctor told me years ago that my condition would get worse as I got older & he sure was right so this is just what I need.Thanks again,really appreciated.James


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

This is what I use for my 1.5 HP dust collector, plus my shop vac, and some lights. I forget how long I have had them but it's been a while.

https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Fos...r=8-5&keywords=switch+remote+control+wireless


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Harry might be of help James. As a former electronics repairman he’s pretty knowledgeablw about such things and also being from Oz he might know what you have available that’s compatible with your power system which is different from ours.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=67020&cat=1,42401,72660

James , I went with pretty expensive stuff from LeeValley. It’s RF , but I found something kinda cool recently for my furnace .
I have an additional fan with a hepa filter system tied into my ducting , and I wanted to turn the fan on when the furnace came on . 

So I bought this solid state relay that triggers by induction. Once it senses a current draw from the wire passing threw it , it triggers a relay.
So you could have it installed on your table saw etc, and the relay would automatically start your dust collector .
It would require an additional relay , as it’s only rated at a few amps . 
Not sure if it’s what your looking at , just thought I’d mention it . It would be automatic,so it wouldn’t involve a remote switch . 

https://us.greystoneenergy.com/shop/cs625-high-output-ac-current-sensor/


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

But if you want a remote , you can certainly buy cheap wireless remotes on amazon and tie it into a relay. They have onboard relays, but probably not robust enough to take the inrush current , so you’d need an additional one . 
I could draw a schematic for you if you decide to go that route


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, the simple reliable method that I use is a "master/slave switch" The machine plugs into one outlet and the current is sensed which powers the second outlet. In other words, when the machine is switched on, the dust collector also comes on. I built a couple of them using the module shown which I bought from Germany, but I have since seen them at Jcar. For my compound mitre saw and saw table I built, designed by a friend of mine, master slave switches which are programmable, the dust collector comes on a few seconds after the machine, set at about 3 seconds and it goes off about 5 seconds after the machine has been turned off to collect remaining dust.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

harrysin said:


> James, the simple reliable method that I use is a "master/slave switch" The machine plugs into one outlet and the current is sensed which powers the second outlet. In other words, when the machine is switched on, the dust collector also comes on. I built a couple of them using the module shown which I bought from Germany, but I have since seen them at Jcar. .


I bought the Kemo master/slave switch from jaycar for my dust collection. Works well.
But Jaycar has stopped selling the Kemo switch since the Green Powerboards made for Computers and TVs came out.

You can use one of this simple Green Powerboard to turn on your dust collector automatically if the total power is less than 2400W (240v*10A).
Other wise use a slave to turn on the Dust Collector THRU A RELAY.
I use one of this green Powerboard for my CNC router. The computer is master. Just turn on the computer and the CNC router is ON automatically + an external 12V water pump for the watercooled spindle. Of course the Stepper motors + VFD spindle + waterpump have power when PC is on but are still idle until Gcodes commands control and spin them.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my SELF_WIRED Master-Slave extension.
Wiring is 15A, Plug is for a SWITCHED Overhead Socket which turn off BOTH Live and Neg wires. That switch is used to turn my machines on or off.
Master is set to 2.2KW 
The Kemo Switch automatically delay the slave by a few seconds to avoid tripping the 15A circuit breaker when master or slave motor starts with surge currents. They do NOT start at the same time.
The VERTICAL HPM outlet used has independent connections - ie. it is not like the Usual twin power outlet on the wall.


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Have a look at iVac James. One central switch with wireless controllers on each machine, turn any machine on and the dc starts. Timbecon were to bring them in, but not sure where they are at. Quality, specifically designed for what you want.
Cheers Greg


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I also use the $20 HF unit - works great. One is on the HF 2HP dust collector, one is on the shop vac, and one is on the exhaust fan in the window. 

David


----------



## Woodworker3 (Jul 24, 2017)

If you are in the United States, I suggest you look at Home Depot for their remote control AC switch. It is only about $10 and can turn the AC power on and off easily. I use them for my two vacuums in my shop. I keep the small remote on a key chain and hook that to my clothing. if you buy from a wood store they will run about $30-$40 for a similar function. These remote switches are good for about 12-15 amps which is plenty for most dust collectors....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't find anything suitable on Timbecon or Carbatec, but I found these two on Ebay, the module is the same as the ones that I bought from Germany.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LASER-P...620515&hash=item25ac2b26a6:g:hnUAAOSwu4BV2JYG

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/KEMO-M1...452458?hash=item56aa4e676a:g:qjIAAOSw7rdahsVv


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The HF dust collector I have is connected to the table saw, and a second blast gate is available so I can hook up a hose to the other tools when they are being used (jointer, planer, drum sander).

I used one of those cheap remotes for awhile and it lasted for several months , then quit working. Since it came in a three pack, I switched to another one. Same deal.

Then I ran an extension cord to a box adjacent to the blast gate and manually turned the DC on and off.

The last change was to purchase a Long Ranger. Problem solved. The extension cord/switch now controls the air compressor so I can turn it on/off only when air tools will be used.

The remote wasn't cheap, but it works on the higher demand of amps during startup.
https://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-LR110-3-110-Volt-Collector/dp/B00004S9AI

Note: Amazon says I purchased it in May 2017 so it's been a year of trouble free use.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Remote Controlled outlet Cost AUD$36.90 at Bunnings*

Thread Starter is in Australia (110V stuff won't work)
Simple solution in Australia is to use Australian 240V 10A (2400W) remote controlled power oulets
Like:
https://www.bunnings.com.au/arlec-remote-controlled-power-outlets-3-pack_p4331764
single pack also available


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> I've been using the Shop Fox system for the past 10+ years, 1 on my DC and 1 on Shop Vac without any issues other than changing batteries.
> 
> https://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwo...ust-collection/dust-collector-remote-controls


Thank you Jon,and some good DC advice at the woodmagazine.com end.Best wishes, James.


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi James 

Something a little closer to home :-

Jaycar :-
3 seperate outlets with common controller
https://www.jaycar.com.au/remote-controlled-3-outlet-mains-controller/p/MS6147 $39.95
1 outlet with controller 
https://www.jaycar.com.au/remote-controlled-mains-outlet-controller/p/MS6148 $19.95
Extra outlets (controllers look like they can handle up to 4)
https://www.jaycar.com.au/outlet-suitable-for-ms6148-or-ms6147/p/MS6149 $9.95

Altronics :-
3 seperate outlets with common controller
A0345 - Powertran Remote Control Mains Operated Switch 3 Pack - Altronics $39.95

From the web images looks like they come out of the same factory.

I think you're in Sydney(?), Jaycar have outlets all around, Altronics Sydney store is in Auburn. You might also try Turks (www.jrt.com.au).


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi y'all,many thanks to my forum friends for all the helpful advice regards dc remote switches. I will have to see what is available down under before making a final decision on which one to buy.It's hard for this old timer to keep up with all the technology these days.Thanks again& best wishes, James.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

My pleasure James.

Cheers


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that the unit shown by Reuelt in post #13 and the same one that I posted in # 18 are the answer to your problem James and can be ordered on line and collected at a Woolworths store.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Rick,one of the things I was worried about was the garage wiring has 240 volt circuits & 10 amp power point/outlets so it wont take much more to overload..I will keep you posted.Thanks again,James.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/20/Aust_AC_plug.jpg/640px-Aust_AC_plug.jpg

Despite it being pointed out dozens upon dozens of times members from North America still want to suggest getting something from Harbor Freight for members in Europe or Australia/ NZ. The link shows what the standard Australian appliance plug looks like. It’s for a single phase 240 volt power system.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/20/Aust_AC_plug.jpg/640px-Aust_AC_plug.jpg
> 
> Despite it being pointed out dozens upon dozens of times members from North America still want to suggest getting something from Harbor Freight for members in Europe or Australia/ NZ. The link shows what the standard Australian appliance plug looks like. It’s for a single phase 240 volt power system.


That so called "Australian Plug" is used in
Australia
New Zealand
China (some parts)
and 10 other countries: Argentina, Christmas Island, Cocos (Keeling) Islands, Fiji, Kiribati, Niue, Norfolk Island, Papua New Guinea, Pitcairn Islands, Samoa, Tokelau, Tonga, Tuvalu, Vanuatu

Always between 220V-240V and 50Hz (cycles)


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Reuel, you & Charles (@ Cherryville Chuck)have just cleared up this Aussie plug thing for us .Thank you both,James.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

James I keep forgetting your in a different country . The accent should have given it away :grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

reuelt said:


> That so called "Australian Plug" is used in
> Australia
> New Zealand
> China (some parts)
> ...


And our standard is single leg/phase 120V at 60 cycles. I was told years ago that the reason for 50 cycles was so that it didn’t match rhythm with the average heart rate of 60 beats per minute. I guess no one thought of that over here. We have 240 volt here also but it is composed of two 120 volt legs that are 180 degrees out of phase with each other.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

@ Harrysin, this is so very convenient, to be able to collect a package from Woolworths even though it may come from a completely different business.Our local Woolworths store is only about 3 Kms away & Mrs.JJ shops there regularly. I still haven't decided which remote to buy but the one you (Harry) & Reuel suggested is just what I need. Thank you for the sage advice,James


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

My CV1800 has a remote that pulls in the 120V coil on the contactor for the 220V motor. I also had bought a remote for my Shopsmith DC which was on the same channel. Be careful if you have multiple remote systems as they may be on the same channel (frequency). Mine were Skylink WS-100. Not sure what you amperage and voltage requirements are.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

found some reading for you...

.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> found some reading for you...
> 
> .


Hi Stick, the "Automatic DC" pdf warns of electric shock to people who know very little about these things electrical(that's me) & it just so happens a friend who lives quite near is an Electrician. He helps me with my stuff & I make some simple item of wood for him & his wife. My DC is running & I now await delivery of pipes,hoses & connections for/to the machines. Thank you for your advice.James.


----------



## baran (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a remote on a ceiling light because wiring a wall switch was not feasible, but I never thought of using a remote in my work shop- great idea.
The kind I used was hard wired into the ceiling light but the wall out let are just the ticket for shop plugs.

Just a word of caution if you ever do need to hard wire one into a device;
Be sure never to switch the neutral line always use the hot to make and break a connection.
The neutral should always be a continuous line this also holds true for an ordinary 110vac wall switch.
DC application too would use the positive to make and break while the ground side should always be a continuous line.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jj777746 said:


> @ Harrysin, this is so very convenient, to be able to collect a package from Woolworths even though it may come from a completely different business.Our local Woolworths store is only about 3 Kms away & Mrs.JJ shops there regularly. I still haven't decided which remote to buy but the one you (Harry) & Reuel suggested is just what I need. Thank you for the sage advice,James


Any time James.


----------

